# Recent Death of Missionary's Wife



## RicardoS (Dec 5, 2010)

Does anyone know what happened, recently, just south of the US border, resulting in the murder of a Missionary's wife. I heard it was a roadblock and pursuit by drug cartel members (possibly after the couple's late model pickup).


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

Borderland Beat has quite an extensive article. Evidently about 70 miles south of Reynosa.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

The husband was driving and ran through the roadblock. Shooting ensued.
Whenever you stop for a military roadblock, please note that there are snipers and machine gun emplacements.


----------



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

RVGRINGO said:


> The husband was driving and ran through the roadblock. Shooting ensued.
> Whenever you stop for a military roadblock, please note that there are snipers and machine gun emplacements.


Yeah. To that point I don't believe that Borderland Beat has all of the details. I find it hard to believe that she was shot that far away from the border and they made it all the way to Pharr without being stopped by 2 more legal road blocks. The story is fishy, but sad. At any rate, they knew what they were doing.


----------



## mexliving (Mar 30, 2009)

that was not a military checkpoint!!!! it was the usual road block that are used to replace the vehicles the bad people have lost on other shoot outs... there are some photos on the internet that show the gov. sponsored caravans through some areas in mexico. you can see a blue sticker thats placed on all the vehicles on the left side of the window.. then the federal police makes their way to the next city. there is no question that driving a full size pick up truck or suv increases the chances of getting stopped and robbed. we really cant judge this tragedy, in a situation of fear for ones life everyone will re-act in various ways. i am glad he made it to the u.s. border bridge and did not end up like the american mountain biker traveling in a full size suburban that took off and was chaised at over 100mph untill he lost control and crashed........ 2 passengers in the suburban... the criminals reached the upside down suburban and walked to the drivers side and shot this man in the head.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

That is exactly my point: To run a roadblock will always result in a shooting, usually fatal.
Further speculation is unproductive.


----------

